# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  11/23/2007 - "Tomb-Raiding, Kratos-Style"

## Oneironaut Zero

*11/23/2007
Dream One:
Tomb-Raiding, Kratos-Style*

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=427
I picked up some more B-6 and some 5mg melatonin, yesterday (I had only tried the 3mg tabs, before), and had the longest, most action-packed dream (and subsequent lucidity), that I think Ive had in a long while.  ::cooler::  
[Edit: I could tell just by my notes that this entry is going to be long as hell. Sorry, to those that actually take the time to read it.  :tongue2:   It was an absolutely badass dream, though! ]

This dream was all over the place, and just shifted from one scenario to another. At first, Todd, some really hot chick and I were all driving down the street in a convertible. This girl was acting like the typical, movie seductress and was trying to get us both hott, while I was driving. She was sitting between us and had each hand on our crotches. It was all good at first, until she started _squeezing_ my nutz (and damnit it _hurt_). I looked at her like WTF?! and she just gave me this psychotic, sadistic smile.

Needless to say, this killed the mood. Some time around here, I remember being back at Todds apartment after having dropped this girl of somewhere. We were sitting around with another friend of ours and playing DBZ Budokai on a 3D holographic projector, which was awesome. When we got hungry, he said that all he had was some really old pizza. We decided to check out, but when we tasted it, it tasted synthetic, like it was _REALLY_ old. We trashed the rest of it.

Again, the dream skipped ahead. T said he had an opening at his job, which he just referred to as The Firm, and wanted to see if I wanted to check it out. We had been smoking at his apartment, and he just kind of sprung this one me, so when I went in to work with him, I was stoned. He walked in and got right to work and, this being my first time there, and being stoned, I had absolutely no idea what the hell I was doing and was really nervous. At first glance, this place was just an ordinary office. I cant even remember what they seemed to do there, but it was nothing spectacular. Sometime while I was there, being the stoned clutz that I was, I got my hand too close to a paper shredder, and grabbed one of the leather gloves that I was wearing, pulling it through and shredding it into thin strips.  :Sad: 

Now is when things got crazy. We got word that there was an emergency going on, in another part of the large office building in which The Firm was a single suite. Before I realized what the hell was happening, the employees of The Firm sprang into action. It turns out that the mundane jobs we were doing was a cover for some sort of counter-terrorism type group, that I had no idea about. The story was that some old woman was going through the complex just gunning people down, and we had to stop her. We were told that she wanted media exposure and so we were given fake video cameras with pistols inside them and told to take this woman out. We split up and roamed around the halls of this huge building, that looked more like a multi-story shopping mall. The woman was going through just capping people at random (she couldnt have been a day under 80 years old, but she was carrying two pistols and obviously knew how to use them). Before engaging her, we were told that, according to her, there were bombs planted in the building that would be detonated if anyone tried to take her out (I cant even remember what her cause was).

When we finally saw her, she seemed very receptive of us, spotting the cameras. She gave us a few waves and smiles and whatnot, and just kept on moving. Unsure of how to react, we followed her, camera/guns locked on her position. Around this time, security guards started coming in to the building. They had no idea how delicately we had to handle this situation, and they were about to stream in, guns blazing. I got in front of big, redneck looking guard that was carrying a shotgun, and tried to get him to stop. He shouldered his way passed me, about to confront the woman, and I gave him a shove, almost pushing him down the stairs. He suddenly turned on me and aimed his shotgun. I heard a loud BANG and actually thought I had been shot. But, when the guard fell, it turns out that one of the members of The Firm was standing behind him, and had shot him with the camera/gun to protect me. Now, (as if it was at all possible to make this long story short  :tongue2: ), sooner or later, they ended up catching this woman, alive, and taking her into custody. I think she actually turned herself in, but I cant remember. We (the Firm) were sent around the building to look for the explosives. I found myself on the roof of what was now a skyscraper, and it had turned to night. While looking for these explosives (ironically enough, _after_ all of that shit had just happened), I _finally_ began to notice that this couldnt really be happening. I finally realized I was dreaming.

I was amazed at how vivid everything was, and how grounded I felt in the dream, already, and knew that this was due to the melatonin/B6 combination Id taken before bed. From where I was standing, and took a huge leap, flying over edge of the roof and sailing all the way down to the ground. When I hit the ground, I created a huge shockwave that rolled across the empty landscape. Turning around to see the building I had just jumped from, I noticed it was gone. In its place, there was a huge mountain (that seemed to be miles away). This entire mountain was carved into a massive face with the mouth wide-open. The mouth, itself, was glowing, and it looked like the Cave of Wonders from Aladdin, except it was a human face, and not an animal face. I took to the air and flew toward the cave. I could see a few figures standing in the mouth of the cave, and landed near them. As soon as I landed, I was attacked by these strange creatures that seemed to be straight out of a video game  mythological-type beasts that you would see in games like _God of War_. They each had their own special types of attacks, including some type of bird that swooped in with its talons, and a Centaur that shot arrows. I had them completely outclassed, though, and made short work of these outer guardians.

The throat of the cave had two massive doors. They were gray, but I cant remember if they were made out of metal or stone. In either case, feeling more and more like Kratos, from God of War, as I went through this scenario, I drove my hands in between the doors and pulled them apart. I walked into a huge chamber (that I wont even spend too much time describing, for fear of turning this into a full-length novel). This chamber was _crawling_ with baddies, though. They all began to converge on me, and the fighting started again. Taking a few moves from video games, I was fighting hand to hand/claw/teeth/etc, at first, but then started using magic. I stole one of Kratoss moves, raising my fist and then slinging it down at the ground, slamming it into the earth and making a huge shockwave that went across large sections of the room, taking out many of the enemies. When I cleared this front chamber, I went to the back and found a hallway leading to another, even _bigger_ chamber. As soon as I came in, the same thing happened  tougher, more numerous enemies started attacking me. I was a whirlwind, though. I was just moving from enemy to enemy, beating them into the ground. Arrows would fly from dozens of yards away and, while in the middle of battling one opening, and I would reach up and pluck the arrows right out of the sky with my hand, throw them away, and keep on fighting. I was using everything from the quake-fist, to telekinesis, anything I could think of, and I was having a fuckin _great_ time.  :Boxing: 

Having cleared another chamber, I walked through it to find a hall leading to yet _another_ even _larger_ chamber, with even more enemies (typical video-game progression). What made this chamber really strange was that, in a far corner, some of the creatures were seen tending to a massive _arm_ of an even larger creature. This arm was, easily, the size of a commercial airliner. It was sticking out of a wall, (obviously connected to something _big_) and was strapped down as if in a hospital bed. The long-nailed hand was moving up and down as the smaller creatures did whatever they were doing to it. When I was spotted and they all came toward me, the first thing I did was let out a massive stream of electricity, out of my hands; a wide net that covered almost the whole chamber and shocked the hell out of most of them. After fighting for a while, I figured that there were just so many baddies in this room that I could be in here forever. So, I created a scenario in my head where I could have some help. I rushed over to a wall that had stone drawers in it, like tombs. I slung open three of them, immediately fabricating the story that my long-lost brothers were buried in these tombs. Suddenly, they were there. They all crawled out of the tombs and fought with me. We completely destroyed everything in the room that moved, however I dont remember anything about what happened with the huge arm.

There was a short sequence after this where my brothers and I were in a small chamber talking. I dont remember what we were saying, but I remember feeling the dream slipping away, and looking at my hands to keep it stabilized. I was unable to do this for very long, and the dream faded.

----------


## bro

Hm...I wonder if the B6 and Melatonin were really responsible for this...either way..this one is an epic.

You can see some really odd things here:

-Squeezing of balls (NOT cool)

-Synthetic pizza

Those are interesting to note.

I'm beggining to follow this one a bit better each time I read it, it's alot to follow but man it's worth it..imagery! I would have been out of that car in a second if that chick was squeezing anywhere near there! (Nah, I'd probably just wait for what came next ;-]) ...gettting stoned and then appearing at a possible job! Hehe, only in a dream. Sorry about the glove. 


I love the action after your initiation to the firm and finding out about the covert operation truly going on..a bit hard to follow though.

The alladinlike cave happenings were really very interesting and held my attention all the way through..deeper and deeper and more rooms and creatures to fight..man you've got stamina! The lucid portion of this dream I could picture very easily.

From being stoned in "the firm" and a...herm...ahem.."fun" in a car to a cave similar to Alladins! 

This is certainly one of my favorites.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lmfao. Yeah, the squeezing of the balls was DEFINITELY not cool. I was actually surprised at how realistic it felt, after waking up. You know how that is a very distinct kind of pain, how you can feel it through your whole lower body? It was exactly like waking life. 

The whole covert ops things was kind of hard to follow. My memory of that whole incident jumped around a lot, and I tried to convey it as best I could. After such a long dream, though, that whole part was kind of a blur. 

And I loved the whole cave aspect. If it didn't take so much work, I'd draw the way it looked from a distance, because it was just awesome - this massive head rising out of a mountainside. The inside looked straight out of a video game, too - very vivid in color - mostly red, with all kinds of artifacts and whatnot scattered all around it. And fighting is just about my favorite thing to do, while lucid, so I could have kept going all night. Haha.  :smiley: 

Thanks for the comments!

----------


## Man of Steel

Holy crap, O, that sounds freakin' AWESOME!



Why can't I ever have dreams like that...?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

haha. Thanks, Steel. That was the best lucid I've had in a while.  ::cooler::  Catching the arrows was the best part. It was like it didn't even take any concentration. I would see, out of the corner of my eye, that someone was shooting an arrow at me, then I'd stick my arm up and close my fist, and the arrow would automatically be in my hand.  :smiley:  It was dope.

----------


## mark

ha ha ha even reading through this a second time I still piss myself laughing at that ball squeezing part ha ha.

The lucid part is the best lucid I read all that month, catching the arrows is still incredibly cool.  :boogie:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> ha ha ha even reading through this a second time I still piss myself laughing at that ball squeezing part ha ha.
> 
> The lucid part is the best lucid I read all that month, catching the arrows is still incredibly cool.



LOL. It may have been funny to you...but I sure as Hell wasn't laughing.  :tongue2:

----------

